# It's Sunday, May 22, 2011



## Shimmie (May 20, 2011)

If you're still here after May 21, 2011, sign in below:

Note:  I'm not making fun of the May 21 alert, for God's Word SAYS that we should 'ALWAYS' be ready.   

However, no man knoweth the hour, not even Jesus or the angels in Heaven.   Only God, Our Father in Heaven knows when the 'end' shall come.  

Therefore: 

1.  "Shimmie"
2.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 20, 2011)

Lord willing.....Makeupgirl (I have some homework due Sunday)


----------



## charmingt (May 20, 2011)

Here and always trusting God.


----------



## LovingLady (May 20, 2011)

Of course I am going to be here. It will be another beautiful day that the God has made.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 20, 2011)

Again I mentioned this in another thread.Back in 1999 ,  a group of people / a cult claimed the end of the world would end in december 31 1999 many of them beleived it sold all their houses and many killed themselves. See people should not jump on a ban wagon like this. Sunday will roll in and everyone will be up in here reading the threads


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 21, 2011)

Checkin in still here


----------



## mrselle (May 21, 2011)

Still here.


----------



## DarkHair (May 21, 2011)

I'm here, thank God.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (May 21, 2011)

LOL, this thread tickles me.

 I'm praying God have mercy on Harold Camping and his followers. Jesus. Itching ears, false prophecies and seducing spirits. Come Monday 23, 2011 what will they do after they quit their jobs and gave up their homes? My God, what will they do? Harold Camping wrote a goodbye letter to Family Radio which has people questioning whether he will disappear or what he plans on doing. 

I think he sincerely believes in what he believes but how did he arrive at his conclusion? From what I understand, and I could be wrong since I only half way glanced at an article, he is using numerology, numerology is very much like/associated with astrology, astrology deals with soothsaying sooth saying deals with fortune telling, fortune telling deals with mediums and mediums deal with demonic, familiar, seducing spirits. I know that was long, but I was just typing what I was thinking. Giving up a job, buying things you've never had, all that stuff means nothing is your heart isnt right. What difference does it make if you give up your job before Christ arrives or if you are at work? I'm babbling at this point so let me just stop.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 21, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> LOL, this thread tickles me.
> 
> I'm praying God have mercy on Harold Camping and his followers. Jesus. Itching ears, false prophecies and seducing spirits. Come Monday 23, 2011 what will they do after they quit their jobs and gave up their homes? My God, what will they do? Harold Camping wrote a goodbye letter to Family Radio which has people questioning whether he will disappear or what he plans on doing.
> 
> I think he sincerely believes in what he believes but how did he arrive at his conclusion? From what I understand, and I could be wrong since I only half way glanced at an article, he is using numerology, numerology is very much like/associated with astrology, astrology deals with soothsaying sooth saying deals with fortune telling, fortune telling deals with mediums and mediums deal with demonic, familiar, seducing spirits. I know that was long, but I was just typing what I was thinking. Giving up a job, buying things you've never had, all that stuff means nothing is your heart isnt right. What difference does it make if you give up your job before Christ arrives or if you are at work? I'm babbling at this point so let me just stop.



You are right. He is deceived and people are following him instead of following God's Word. This is following doctrines of demons vice the Word of God. They are exalting man's word before God's word. My prayer is that these people won't fall away from the Lord come Sunday. 

My prayer is that those who will use this to mock the return of Christ will wake up before it is too late. He will come, just be ready and look up for your redemption draws near.

3 Knowing this first, that there shall come in the last days scoffers, walking after their own lusts, 4 And saying, Where is the promise of his coming? for since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of the creation. 5 For this they willingly are ignorant of, that by the word of God the heavens were of old, and the earth standing out of the water and in the water: 2 Peter 3:3-5

9 The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is longsuffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance. 

Excuse us Shimmie, if we are throwing your thread off. I will continue looking towards the Lord come Sunday as well.​


----------



## Chrissy811 (May 21, 2011)

Yep I'm here.  Got the flu but I'm here.


----------



## HWAY (May 21, 2011)

Please add me to the list. There are too many people who obey man made doctrines instead of God's word.


----------



## aribell (May 21, 2011)

Lord willing, I will be here tomorrow and singing in the PraiseBand in church in the morning!

But, you know, I do kinda wish Jesus were coming back today.  This world is just too much.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 21, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Lord willing, I will be here tomorrow and singing in the PraiseBand in church in the morning!
> 
> *But, you know, I do kinda wish Jesus were coming back today. This world is just too much*.


 
I do too.  It's too much, especially now that what is evil is considered good and what is good is considered evil.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> You are right. He is deceived and people are following him instead of following God's Word. This is following doctrines of demons vice the Word of God. They are exalting man's word before God's word. My prayer is that these people won't fall away from the Lord come Sunday.
> 
> My prayer is that those who will use this to mock the return of Christ will wake up before it is too late. He will come, just be ready and look up for your redemption draws near.
> 
> ...



Health&hair28  and  NaturalDetroit 

I love your posts.  Please continue for it's the loving Spirit of God, His Spirit of Truth which is flowing through your words.   

I'm sitting here with my right arm in a sling, so my typing is a little limited.  The Lord is using each of the ladies and the two of you in this thread to His Glory.  So please, everyone, keep God's Truth flowing.  

I will say that I have too many loved ones who are not in fellowship with the Lord, there are so many others that I don't know, who are not with Jesus, and it would break my heart for this day to be the 'end'.  

I know that I can be hard on people and certain issues, but just like Jesus, I don't want anyone to perish.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Lord willing, I will be here tomorrow and singing in the PraiseBand in church in the morning!
> 
> But, you know, I do kinda wish Jesus were coming back today.  This world is just too much.





makeupgirl said:


> I do too.  It's too much, especially now that what is evil is considered good and what is good is considered evil.



  Precious hearts you have.  The two of you will endure to the 'true' end.


----------



## MrsMe (May 21, 2011)

In some parts of the world it is already May 22nd so I'll say it now.
 Only the Lord knows when it will happen and I'll be waiting for His word only. 

Sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Honi (May 21, 2011)

I'm here and aint worried.

Silly wabbit...tricks are for kids.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Lord willing.....Makeupgirl (I have some homework due Sunday)



Your grades will excel, precious lady.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2011)

MrsS said:


> In some parts of the world it is already May 22nd so I'll say it now.
> Only the Lord knows when it will happen and I'll be waiting for His word only.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App



Ooooo, yes.  It sure is.    Thanks Love for bringing this to  light.  Good post and excellent reflection.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2011)

Honi said:


> I'm here and aint worried.
> 
> Silly wabbit...tricks are for kids.



 wabbit 


I'm glad you're still here, Honi.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2011)

charmingt said:


> Here and always trusting God.





Abdijz said:


> Of course I am going to be here. It will be another beautiful day that the God has made.





BlackHairDiva said:


> Again I mentioned this in another thread.Back in 1999 ,  a group of people / a cult claimed the end of the world would end in december 31 1999 many of them beleived it sold all their houses and many killed themselves. See people should not jump on a ban wagon like this. Sunday will roll in and everyone will be up in here reading the threads





BeautifulFlower said:


> Checkin in still here





mrselle said:


> Still here.





DarkHair said:


> I'm here, thank God.





Chrissy811 said:


> Yep I'm here.  Got the flu but I'm here.





HWAY said:


> Please add me to the list. There are too many people who obey man made doctrines instead of God's word.



So glad each of you 'Loved Ones' are still here.   That you all shall continue to flourish in the love and wisdom of God.  That His loving and tender mercies flourish upon each of your lives.   Your glowing and lovely lights shall continue to shine as you move and live and have your total being in our Lord Jesus Christ.   

For this I pray for each of you, your loved ones, your husbands (those present and those sure to be) and all that pertains to you. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2011)

In Jesus' Name, I pray that no one has taken their lives or taken the life of another due to this incident of false prophesy.    

I bear no arms against the person who lead this _end of the world_ campaign, yet I grieve for his soul and the souls of others who are so lost that they have not found the Truth in Jesus which should be their focus instead of creating a mass of hyperbole such as this. 

Father God, let your Truth and Mercy prevail.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## SoniT (May 21, 2011)

I'm still here!


----------



## SoSwanky (May 21, 2011)

Do I believe that Jesus is soon to come? Absolutely
Do I think that it will be today? Not hardly.
Am I ready? I am still growing in Christ and anticipating my renewal in Him.
However, I do think that this prediction is a little crazy and I have laughed about it. The Word says, as it has been stated before, that NO MAN knows, not even The Son nor the Angels of Heaven. For me, that is enough. We should be ready, waiting and watching.

At any rate, I will be in church come Sunday and enjoying my Sunday dinner later.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2011)

SoniT said:


> I'm still here!





SoSwanky said:


> Do I believe that Jesus is soon to come? Absolutely
> Do I think that it will be today? Not hardly.
> Am I ready? I am still growing in Christ and anticipating my renewal in Him.
> However, I do think that this prediction is a little crazy and I have laughed about it. The Word says, as it has been stated before, that NO MAN knows, not even The Son nor the Angels of Heaven. For me, that is enough. We should be ready, waiting and watching.
> ...



Glad that both of you are still here.   

Yes, Jesus is INDEED still coming.  We simply cannot pinpoint the day, nor the hour.   We are to simply just be ready.


----------



## zora (May 21, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Health&hair28  and  NaturalDetroit
> 
> I love your posts.  Please continue for it's the loving Spirit of God, His Spirit of Truth which is flowing through your words.
> 
> ...



I could'nt have said it better.  My husband is not a believer and I want and need the Lord to work on him some more.  I need time!

The same goes for my brother and father.  If they were saved, I'd be more at peace.


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2011)

zora said:


> I could'nt have said it better.  My husband is not a believer and I want and need the Lord to work on him some more.  I need time!
> 
> The same goes for my brother and father.  If they were saved, I'd be more at peace.



I'm in total prayerful agreement that not one in your family will perish.  That they will walk this earth living and breathing giving God the total glory all the days of their lives.    

satan no longer has the reigns to their hearts nor their lives.   It is Jesus who died and paid the price in full for their hearts and souls and unto Jesus they EACH shall surrender all, heart, body, mind, life and soul, in Jesus' Name, it is done and cannot be undone.  

I've just about had it with satan having his rule over the hearts and lives of our men.   This mess will surely see it's end.  

Therefore we dedicate them fully unto the Lord who now has total and complete control of each precious soul.  Jesus paid for them, therefore unto Jesus they belong.   Nothing and no one can snatch them from out of Jesus' hands.  

So it is and SO it shall always be.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## MzPrince (May 21, 2011)

It's officially after 10pm eastcoast time. I'm here and accounted for, Thank you Jesus.


----------



## che1219 (May 21, 2011)

I will say that one good thing about this that I have noticed is it is causing a lot of dialogue between people young and old.  People who have never picked up a bible or knew anything about the rapture are asking questions and being referenced to bible scripture.  So if anything, I believe a lot of people will be led to Christ and some of his follower's eyes may now be opened and will find their truth in the Word of God and not man.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 21, 2011)

I mean this was so stupid to me. Jesus said no one (not even him) would know the day or time or hour. Why? God is not constrained by time or space. He moves when he is ready. I mean was Jesus supposed to come 6p EST or PST Or MT? Was it going to happen in ripples according to this time? What if I got on a plane and flew into May 22 in another time zone, would I miss the rapture or would I fly into the rapture? 

I am guessing you can see how complex and stupid this whole trying to pin Jesus can be.


----------



## DreamLife (May 21, 2011)

Still here...yep!


----------



## Sosa (May 22, 2011)

I mean, I know nothing would happen and everything but...I have this overwhelming sense of sadness for those folks who quit their jobs and sold their houses for this .

Oh Lord, help them to see that You didn't forsake them nor let them down. These people have been deceived by the enemy, I wish they believed the Word of God over the word of some 89y.o. old man. Let God be true and every man a liar. 

I just cannot imagine what's going through their minds right now .


----------



## anartist4u2001 (May 22, 2011)

why is everybody talkin' about the rapture?


----------



## aribell (May 22, 2011)

Yo.  

And so we live to see the goodness of the Lord yet another day.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 22, 2011)

Praise God for this is another day he has made lets us be glad in it.Its a privilege to able to breathe the air he has made for us..


----------



## Love Always (May 22, 2011)

Well, I'm still here. As the Bible says that no man knows the day nor the hour when the Son of Man appears (paraphrasing) and if this one minister was so sure that God was coming on May 21st that would make God a liar and he is not! I just know that when the Lord does come that I'm going to be ready! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 22, 2011)

Here thanking God!  I'm so far from where I need to be but I'm thankful for His grace and mercy.  Being mindful not to take it for granted.  Preparing to lift up His name and praise Him for His awesome greatness and love for me and my family!


----------



## LovinLocks (May 22, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> If you're still here after May 21, 2011, sign in below:
> 
> Therefore:



1.  "@Shimmie"
2. "LovinLocks" still in the house, praise him.  I've been given another day to get this Christian thing RIGHT.
3.


----------



## LovinLocks (May 22, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


> why is everybody talkin' about the rapture?



It's an interestin' topic my dear!


----------



## LovinLocks (May 22, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I'm in total prayerful agreement that *not one in your family will perish.  *That they will walk this earth living and breathing giving God the total glory all the days of their lives.
> 
> I've just about had it with satan having his rule over the hearts and lives of our men.   This mess will surely see it's end.



Saw this post to another of our faithful members here at LHCF.  Thinking of the situation where only 8 (umm, is that the correct number) people survived a deluge.  No doubt they had other family members on earth . . . INCLUDING children.  They *were* destroyed as the wicked people/generation.  The reality is that not everyone is interested in living in a theocratic society where all their life decisions, actions, heart condition, etc. belongs to God.  Some of our family members will be destroyed.  That can also be a tool of the devil, misinformation, thoughts, about who will be allowed into paradise and who WON'T.

I take solace in knowing that no one that deserves to be saved will be lost.  God's unchanging hand, his attributes of love, power, wisdom, and justice will see to it that those who should be saved will.  Amen.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (May 22, 2011)

The Lord saw fit to open my eyes this morning. I am here, praise God.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 22, 2011)

Oooops...just saw this...checking in!!!


----------



## DarkHair (May 22, 2011)

I'm here! All the signs haven't been fulfilled yet...


----------



## Guitarhero (May 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npgdw5Zb7TY



Parody on Rebecca Black....but made in April.  How funny...wish it referenced the Magic Fraud Bus.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 22, 2011)

I just had a thought....

Because this Camping dude claimed he knew the day of Rapture, does that mean he placed himself equal to God? I mean, even Jesus said he would not know so this Camping dude thought he'd know knowledge even Jesus doesn't know. 

I know this can be a dangerous thing to do as it was the fall of man when Satan deceived Eve into believing she could know what God knows (both good and evil)


----------



## Shimmie (May 22, 2011)

BeautifulFlower said:


> I just had a thought....
> 
> Because this Camping dude claimed he knew the day of Rapture, does that mean he placed himself equal to God? I mean, even Jesus said he would not know so this Camping dude thought he'd know knowledge even Jesus doesn't know.
> 
> I know this can be a dangerous thing to do as it was the fall of man when Satan deceived Eve into believing she could know what God knows (both good and evil)



Good point  

Whether it was 'intentional' or not on the part of 'Camping', what you shared definitely makes sense when one refutes what God has already said in His Word.


----------



## Shimmie (May 22, 2011)

I'm glad everyone is here and that all is well. 

Your lights of love are shining from the inside out... others see your love and are drawn to it.  

Don't give up living, for even after, there is still eternal life.


----------



## SoSwanky (May 22, 2011)

Hello All,

Like I said earlier up post, I am still here! Had a WONDERFUL time at church this morning. The spirit was so very high...
Just finished my Sunday dinner a couple hours ago!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 22, 2011)

SoSwanky said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Like I said earlier up post, I am still here! *Had a WONDERFUL time at church this morning. The spirit was so very high*...
> Just finished my Sunday dinner a couple hours ago!


 
We had a wonderful time as well. Eleven people gave their lives to the Lord. The pastor was choking up...it was such a wonderful time of worship. God was glorified in that place. All kinds of people with lifted hands giving Him glory.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (May 22, 2011)

Love Always said:


> Well, I'm still here. As the Bible says that no man knows the day nor the hour when the Son of Man appears (paraphrasing) and if this one minister was so sure that God was coming on May 21st that would make God a liar and he is not! I just know that when the Lord does come that I'm going to be ready!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Let me tell you this, I said if this thing actually happened we would have a problem. All this mess did wa sprove yet again that God's word will NEVER come back void! I said now how in the world would ole Harold know the time even down to the very hour but MY bible, the infallible written word of God says that no man knows. I'm like how would Harold have the inside track?? LOL, whatever.


----------



## Laela (May 22, 2011)

Shimmie, I'se heah!

Not worried at all, because God is not mocked...

Enjoyed some good Food today in service... Hope everyone had a blessed Sunday!


----------



## Zeal (May 22, 2011)

I expected to be here. 

Although the math is correct ( IN MAN'S EYES). It's not God's math. The bible clearly states that no man KNOWS the day or hour. I had one teXt and a call asking if I was nervous. For what? Why would I be nervous? I basically told those people it is not going to happen On May 21, 2011. But IT IS GOING TO HAPPEN. Jesus is going to return... and I am cool with that. I ready.

I am keeping Mr. Camping and his followers in prayer. This is bad 

Sigh.. I feel bad for him. He really was looking forward to the rapture to take place on May 22. He was standing firm on it. He really believed that he wa right. This is so sad.

I am hoping that even though this was a bad turn of events. That is was a wake up call.. That someone turned to Christ. If you noticed no one was focused on Budday, Allah, or any of the gods with the small "g" it was all about Jesus.

Again.... I don't want people coming out of fear (If you will) to Christ, However, I hope this did get people to think and that someone came to Christ, will worship him in Spirit and in Truth and their life will be changed forever.


----------



## plainj (May 23, 2011)

I am still here by the grace of God. Thank You Lord. 
I pray for mercy for Harold Camping's soul. I pray his eyes will be opened to the one TRUE God. 

Jer 23:1
 1 “Woe to the shepherds who are destroying and scattering the sheep of my pasture!” declares the LORD. 2 Therefore this is what the LORD, the God of Israel, says to the shepherds who tend my people: “Because you have scattered my flock and driven them away and have not bestowed care on them, I will bestow punishment on you for the evil you have done,” declares the LORD.

Deu 18
20But a prophet who presumes to speak in my name anything I have not commanded, or a prophet who speaks in the name of other gods, is to be put to death.”21 You may say to yourselves, “How can we know when a message has not been spoken by the LORD?” 22 If what a prophet proclaims in the name of the LORD does not take place or come true, that is a message the LORD has not spoken. That prophet has spoken presumptuously, so do not be alarmed.

Jer 23
14 And among the prophets of Jerusalem I have seen something horrible: 
They commit adultery and live a lie. They strengthen the hands of evildoers, 
so that not one of them turns from their wickedness. They are all like Sodom to me; the people of Jerusalem are like Gomorrah.”


----------



## Guitarhero (May 23, 2011)

Be wise as serpants.  Camping is not an innocent.  He wasn't counting on May 22 being the end.  His radio program entreprise has amassed over 122 million dollars...worldwide.  They are still asking for donations since it's up on that website and he had the gall to state in an interview with the press that he hoped the company would reimburse some of the monies.  This is over his eighth such prediction and failure since the late 80's.


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> Shimmie, I'se heah!
> 
> Not worried at all, because God is not mocked...
> 
> Enjoyed some good Food today in service... Hope everyone had a blessed Sunday!



Laela

Hey Loved One...  

I am so glad that you IS Heah!   

Don't know what I'd do without my 'Roses' and don't wanna know.  

I'm glad you had a nice dinner as well... but ummmm,

DID YOU SAVE ME A SLICE OF CAKE ! ! !  

HUH ?  

Well did ya' ? ? ? Huh ?  

Got my right arm in a sling and can't do a thing.  It is so hard getting adjusted to doing everything left handed.   

But I'm here.   

Send me a slice of cake Laela ... I like lemon pie too, but without the meringue.   Send me both...


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Be wise as serpants.  Camping is not an innocent.  He wasn't counting on May 22 being the end.  His radio program entreprise has amassed over 122 million dollars...worldwide.
> 
> They are still asking for donations since it's up on that website and he had the gall to state in an interview with the press that he hoped the company would reimburse some of the monies.
> 
> This is over his eighth such prediction and failure since the late 80's.



Girl... you are on point !  

I was 'playing' the 'good Christian' by feeling sorry for him, yet had my doubts.    I knew something was up, but didn't know what.   

Now I know...  Thanks Guitar


----------



## makeupgirl (May 23, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> We had a wonderful time as well. Eleven people gave their lives to the Lord. The pastor was choking up...it was such a wonderful time of worship. God was glorified in that place. All kinds of people with lifted hands giving Him glory.


 
Luke 15:10 *10*Likewise, I say unto you, there is joy in the presence of the angels of God over one sinner that repenteth.

Praise God that 11 more people decided to make Jesus their choice.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 23, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Be wise as serpants. Camping is not an innocent. He wasn't counting on May 22 being the end. His radio program entreprise has amassed over 122 million dollars...worldwide. They are still asking for donations since it's up on that website and he had the gall to state in an interview with the press that he hoped the company would reimburse some of the monies. This is over his eighth such prediction and failure since the late 80's.


 

Oh my, they are still asking for donations... I don't know what to say. I want to shake the followers and tell them to WAKE UP!!  He should be distributing that money to his followers that gave up their lives to follow  his false predictions.  Sad!!

This is the case of : The blind leading the blind.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 23, 2011)

What a lot of people don't know is that, when false prophets start with the date settings of the rapture that it goes against what the bible states about the rapture being imminent.  Jesus can get his bride at any moment now.  It's been that way since John, Paul, and Peter was on the earth.  

The 2nd coming of Christ however, is different from the rapture of the church, where in 1 Thes 4:16-17 states that the dead in Christ shall rise and those of us who are alive and remain shall be caught up to meet him in the air.  We're going up to meet him at the sound of the trumpt and at his call.  In Matt 24 and Rev (other verses in both the old and new testament) those are the signs that must be fullfilled before Christ comes back to reign.  

That's why it's important to know the word for ourselves and to trust and ask and depend on the Holy Spirit for understanding.


----------



## makeupgirl (May 23, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Oh my, they are still asking for donations... I don't know what to say. I want to shake the followers and tell them to WAKE UP!! He should be distributing that money to his followers that gave up their lives to follow his false predictions. Sad!!
> 
> This is the case of : The blind leading the blind.


 
Unfortunately, this is suppose to happen.  2 Thes 2: 1-12


*1*Now we beseech you, brethren, by the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, and by our gathering together unto him, 
*2*That ye be not soon shaken in mind, or be troubled, neither by spirit, nor by word, nor by letter as from us, as that the day of Christ is at hand. 
*3Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except there come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition; *
*4*Who opposeth and exalteth himself above all that is called God, or that is worshipped; so that he as God sitteth in the temple of God, shewing himself that he is God. 
*5*Remember ye not, that, when I was yet with you, I told you these things? 
*6*And now ye know what withholdeth that he might be revealed in his time. 
*7*For the mystery of iniquity doth already work: only he who now letteth will let, until he be taken out of the way. 
*8*And then shall that Wicked be revealed, whom the Lord shall consume with the spirit of his mouth, and shall destroy with the brightness of his coming: 
*9*Even him, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders, 
*10*And with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish; because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved. 
* 11And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie: * *12*That they all might be damned who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness.


----------



## Zeal (May 23, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Girl... you are on point !
> 
> I was 'playing' the 'good Christian' by feeling sorry for him, yet had my doubts. I knew something was up, but didn't know what.
> 
> Now I know... Thanks Guitar


 

I don't know what his motives were. I just know that he was wrong.... and yes, I feel sorry for him.

These type of people are to be pitied. The reason is... they are sowing seeds and they have to reap all of those seeds and it is not going to be pretty. 


JMHO


ETA:  Did someone say that they are asking for donations.  For what?


----------



## aribell (May 23, 2011)

makeupgirl said:


> Unfortunately, this is suppose to happen. 2 Thes 2: 1-12
> 
> 
> *1*Now we beseech you, brethren, by the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ, and by our gathering together unto him,
> ...


 
Thank you makeupgirl, I was looking for these verses because they're all I could think of in hearing this story.

I think it's really important not to make complete victims out of ourselves when we are deceived.  God's word is clear that when we are deceived, it's because we have failed in some way to love the truth. Some how we have taken our eyes off of Jesus and away from His word and harkened to our own mind, will and emotions. And yes, I think this applies even to what we consider to be "holy" endeavors. This is really a warning to be more diligent about being faithful to God's word.


----------



## Laela (May 23, 2011)

Shimmmie...the Food was good... we enjoyed a nice plate of 1 Peter 2, with some James 1 and a big slice of Philippians 1:6




Shimmie said:


> @Laela
> 
> Hey Loved One...
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (May 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> Shimmmie...the Food was good... we enjoyed a nice plate of 1 Peter 2, with some James 1 and a big slice of Philippians 1:6



 Amein... Angel... Amein.  

You had a wonderful experience of Taste and Seeing that the Lord is Good. 

..........

But ummmm, I still want CAKE ! ! !


----------

